# Bald eagle adult



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 19, 2016)

sorry about posting one that is not very sharp or in focus but it is my only pic of an adult bald eagle in flight or at least one with a white head and tail   Edit in the wild
1


bald eagle3 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
2


bald eagle4 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
3


bald eagle2 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
4


bald eagle by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## goooner (Aug 19, 2016)

Nice set!


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 19, 2016)

Well done buddy.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 19, 2016)

Those look very nice to me. You can't go wrong posting eagles in my book.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 19, 2016)

goooner said:


> Nice set!


Thank you


zombiesniper said:


> Well done buddy.


Thanks dad the same thing that happened with me seeing the green herons when we were on the highway happened again but this time with a bald eagle


Dean_Gretsch said:


> Those look very nice to me. You can't go wrong posting eagles in my book.


Thank you thats the same with me they are beautiful birds of prey wish i could get to see more through out the year but maybe at the end of summer when i go home i may get the chance at more


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2016)

Nice; classic bald eagle stance & glare, but I really like the power dive in #1.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 19, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Nice; classic bald eagle stance & glare, but I really like the power dive in #1.


Thank you


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 19, 2016)

Great set, I like them all .


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 20, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Great set, I like them all .


Thank you


----------



## baturn (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice! Still one of the most photogenic birds. imho.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 20, 2016)

baturn said:


> Nice! Still one of the most photogenic birds. imho.


Thank you i got very lucky spotting it off 150 feet to 250 feet away we ended up going on a dirt road beside the highway were the tree was the only reason i saw it was because of the very bright white head with only green behind it i also saw the body


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 20, 2016)

Kudos!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 20, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Kudos!


Thank you


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 20, 2016)

I would be happy getting any photos of a Bald Eagle. 
Great set!


----------



## fmw (Aug 21, 2016)

A rare opportunity.  What a great subject.  I would recommend a tighter crop.  Since you didn't get it in the camera, get it in post process.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 21, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> I would be happy getting any photos of a Bald Eagle.
> Great set!


 Thank you



fmw said:


> A rare opportunity.  What a great subject.  I would recommend a tighter crop.  Since you didn't get it in the camera, get it in post process.


 Thanks


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 21, 2016)

fmw said:


> A rare opportunity.  What a great subject.  I would recommend a tighter crop.  Since you didn't get it in the camera, get it in post process.


Would you like me to post one with a tighter crop on it


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 21, 2016)

Just to see of such a majestic Bird Like the Bald Eagle in the real wild is a treat let alone pictures of one. I only seen one parked behind a ton branches right next to train tracks where it had a huge nest going but of course it made local news then every body and there grandmother showed up parking there cars causing traffic issues where police got involved moving people from the road side.I viewed the bird my self early on a  Sunday morning with no other spectators  around from across the other side of the road In a parking lot and used my lens as a spotting scope only to view it between the twigs.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 21, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Just to see of such a majestic Bird Like the Bald Eagle in the real wild is a treat let alone pictures of one. I only seen one parked behind a ton branches right next to train tracks where it had a huge nest going but of course it made local news then every body and there grandmother showed up parking there cars causing traffic issues where police got involved moving people from the road side.I viewed the bird my self early on a  Sunday morning with no other spectators  around from across the other side of the road In a parking lot and used my lens as a spotting scope only to view it between the twigs.


Yes it is i am very happy i have had the chance to photograph not one but 3 or 4 wild ones this year but this was the only one we saw that day it was near where some osprey have nest but i think it had a nest near by if you would like me to i will post a pic showing how far away it was when i first saw it had to drive down a dirt road to get to it


----------



## fmw (Aug 21, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > A rare opportunity.  What a great subject.  I would recommend a tighter crop.  Since you didn't get it in the camera, get it in post process.
> ...



Sure, I'd like to see it.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 21, 2016)

fmw said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > fmw said:
> ...


here it is



bald eagle tighter crop by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## fmw (Aug 21, 2016)

Outstanding.  What an amazing bird.  Thanks.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 21, 2016)

fmw said:


> Outstanding.  What an amazing bird.  Thanks.[/QUOT]Thank you they are amazing birds this one stuck around in the tree with me standing about 50 to 90 feet away


----------

